# Sexing a Columbian



## Joshjack90 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a full grown Columbian and would like to know how to tell if it is a male or female. I cal it a "HE" and named "HIM" Ziggy, but i would like to see if i can tell for sure the sex.


----------



## tora (Jul 28, 2011)

The same way you tell the gender on Argentines. Post a pic and we can tell you for sure. 
Males have big jowls (cheeks) and bumps on either side of the vent. Females have a streamline head and no bumps.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 28, 2011)

_Pics would help  but like previously stated also look for jowls and what looks and feels like little buttons or pimples under the vent,.. one on each side. Depending on how big or thick their tail is you can see them from the side. With out having to pick them up or turn him over.
Here's a few pics for a visual

















_


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 29, 2011)

ok THANKS!!! Im pretty sure "he" is actually a "she" haha. OH WELL!!


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 30, 2011)

Male:





Female:





Some face shots for ya


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 30, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Male:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS!!! i am almost certain he is actually a she already named him ziggy, but oh well


----------

